# The Netherlands in January



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

schmidt said:


> But all that rain and all, does it apply for Southern Europe as well? (I mean Lisbon, Madrid and Rome )


In southern Europe the rain and all is there, south Europe, much more than in summer, but not too much they have a dry summer and a 'normal' winter. But the difference between the winter in Amsterdam and Rome is that Amsteram has an average in january between 0 - 5C and Rome 10 -15C. Which doesn't mean that Amsterdam cant get -5C in the nights, thats very possible too and even -10C is happening almost every year at least 1 time. I don't know the exceptions for Rome. But I wanna be there in winter for sure!


----------

